# Favorite Genres of Porn ?



## Omgitsjoe

Okay since it seems as if there's such a serious issue with husbands or men always watching porn ...... in this day and age of technology we all watch it !!

Now lets see what type or genres of porn is most popular for us men here on TAM ??? 

Im sure we have our " fav " when we're alone and then we have our " fav " while watching as a couple ??? 

Im hoping to have a naughty evening with the Mrs and figured we can go beyond our own favorite categories and explore a bit ??? TIA


----------



## Fozzy

shhh. The women are listening....


----------



## Omgitsjoe

*Re: Re: Favorite Genres of Porn ?*



Fozzy said:


> shhh. The women are listening....


Why i posted in the Men's Clubhouse for more privacy ?? Haaa guess that wont work huh ?


----------



## marko

there are quite a few different types I like to watch. it really depends on my mood. 

my favorite is amateur sex, sometimes couples, sometimes a mmf or a mff again depending on my mood. sometimes I really enjoy watching a woman masturbating, sometimes younger , sometimes a cougar type housewife. 

sometimes a nice amateur cream pie one will work. 

other times I prefer the professional ones, the ones with just a scene in a bedroom or couch etc., not the ones with a full "story" behind them, why pretend, we are not watching the whole thing. lol. those couples are typically a little better looking and in better shape and the camera work is a lot better, and sometimes you get much better scenery in them. again it really depends on my mood. 

honestly I do not like the ones where the women look like Barbie dolls, with all the fake breasts and collagen lips, either end. the guys are always these monsters with the huge member that is not realistic at all. The ones where they beat each other up or degrade the other or even almost all the bondage ones do nothing for me. 


my wife prefers the "women friendly" ones where they are softer and romantic and there is a small story involved in it. The lighting is softer and they are not doing anything hardcore, just a couple having sex and enjoying it. 


<side story> me and my wife had a favorite dvd years ago, we would play it in the start of the evening to get in the mood. We would watch a few scenes and turn it off, then one night we let it play past our normal scenes. WOW there was some better stuff after that.we did not even get that far.


----------



## Omgitsjoe

Amateur is definitely my and the Mrs favorite. Watching the pros with the horrible acting and fake orgams gets really old fast :banghead:

Watching 2 " real " people go at it with genuine moans and groans always turns us on. We usually gravitate more towards the amatuer 3somes or POV scenes as of late


----------



## Hoosier

Not everyone watches it...I don't. And I am by no way a prude, just doesn't do much for me in that I want the real thing! I have heard more than my share of horror stories of guys who can't perform because of a porn addiction. Both here and in person. Not against it, just not my thing.


----------



## Suspecting

I don't enjoy watching naked guys with boners so girl on girl porn. Their center of the attention is not some dude getting his load off (which is the point in every one of them, the video ends when the guy gets off), but instead the women getting pleasured which is exactly where I have my attention IRL with my fiance.


----------



## bobbieb65

Gay porn, but the husband won't watch it with me:scratchhead:


----------



## Nsweet

I only have two types that really do it for me. Mature woman with younger guys, and Dane Jones style passionate erotica. 

What can I say I love milfs and cougars, and I find pornos where the women really look comfortable with their male stars are the most erotic. So I tend to like more of the W/H and bf/gf videos. 

That stuff with the 20yo coke wh*re taking it in every hole really just depresses me, because I knew a couple girls on that path. And if you've ever seen the feminist behind the scenes videos... those girls are raped on scene and treated like absolute sh!t afterwards. Sometimes even requiring internal stitches and pep talks because they can't stop crying. Yeah... The porn industry is that hateful towards women.


----------



## Suspecting

I don't think it's very respectful to call someone a coke wh*re. They are all actors. Not everyone can please your eye.


----------



## Grayson

Personally a fan of amateur and what I call "pseudo-amateur" (you know...the professional stuff made to look like, "Hey...we're just people with cameras. Look what we just HAPPENED to record!"). Some professional stuff can be entertaining, too. But, overall, I just prefer realistic-looking people, not manufacured people with more plastic per square inch than human tissue.



bobbieb65 said:


> Gay porn, but the husband won't watch it with me:scratchhead:


My college gf LOVED gay and bi porn. Didn't do anything for me, but I watched with her. After all, all-girl porn did nothing for her, but she watched with me. Fair's fair. And, in bother cases, we each got the benefit of the one if us who DID enjoy that genre being nice and worked up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nsweet

Suspecting said:


> I don't think it's very respectful to call someone a coke wh*re. They are all actors. Not everyone can please your eye.


Yeah sure, "ACTORS".:rofl:


----------



## Suspecting

Grayson said:


> Personally a fan of amateur and what I call "pseudo-amateur" (you know...the professional stuff made to look like, "Hey...we're just people with cameras. Look what we just HAPPENED to record!"). Some professional stuff can be entertaining, too. But, overall, I just prefer realistic-looking people, not manufacured people with more plastic per square inch than human tissue.
> 
> 
> 
> My college gf LOVED gay and bi porn. Didn't do anything for me, but I watched with her. After all, all-girl porn did nothing for her, but she watched with me. Fair's fair. And, in bother cases, we each got the benefit of the one if us who DID enjoy that genre being nice and worked up.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I guess I'm a lucky one because my fiance likes to watch lesbian porn with me... and she's a redhead!  She also like the Dane Jones style erotic stuff that was mentioned where the guys actually look like they would get lucky with women irl.


----------



## Grayson

Suspecting said:


> I guess I'm a lucky one because my fiance likes to watch lesbian porn with me... and she's a redhead!  She also like the Dane Jones style erotic stuff that was mentioned where the guys actually look like they would get lucky with women irl.


Now, my wife? She loves lesbian porn. Funny thing being that she finds straight porn to be "too formulaic" for her tastes...but there's just as much of a formula to the lesbian material, too. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## keeper63

I might be in a minority here, but my favorite genre involves women masturbating, usually with a vibrator or some other device. Perhaps because as a general rule (there have been a handful of exceptions), my wife doesn't like me to watch her get herself off.


----------



## Grayson

keeper63 said:


> I might be in a minority here, but my favorite genre involves women masturbating, usually with a vibrator or some other device. Perhaps because as a general rule (there have been a handful of exceptions), my wife doesn't like me to watch her get herself off.


A former co-worker and I once passed an extended period of boredom by discussing starting up an amateur (probably more "pseudo-amateur") porn production company, and he was adamant that we include that very sort of material. As he said, "That's my thing, and it's difficult to find at all, let alone done well."
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## keeper63

I also wanted to clarify my own personal definitions of porn. For example, to me, "lesbian porn" conjures images of flannel shirts and crew cuts. I prefer to characterize it as "girl on girl" porn. Just a personal preference, and I apologize in advance for promoting a "less than ideal" or "politically incorrect" stereotype of gay women.


----------



## Suspecting

keeper63 said:


> I also wanted to clarify my own personal definitions of porn. For example, to me, "lesbian porn" conjures images of flannel shirts and crew cuts. I prefer to characterize it as "girl on girl" porn. Just a personal preference, and I apologize in advance for promoting a "less than ideal" or "politically incorrect" stereotype of gay women.


What do you mean by that? Politically incorrect stereotype of gay women?


----------



## keeper63

I figured some might not appreciate the "flannel shirts and crew cuts" comment.


----------



## jay1365

For me, its BBC with white wife. I am really curious if those crazy orgasms are real.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Suspecting

I don't think I've ever seen a hetero porn where the woman has an orgasm from penetration only. They always end when the guy ejaculates. In contrast, in every lesbian porn or let's say in 99%, one or both (or more) of the women will have an orgasm.


----------



## Suspecting

keeper63 said:


> I figured some might not appreciate the "flannel shirts and crew cuts" comment.


Lol, just realized I've never owned a single flannel shirt. I always buy the single color ones.


----------



## Omgitsjoe

Last Friday evening once our little boys were asleep and the Mrs and I were enjoying a bottle of wine while exploring different videos to watch ....... I suggested to check out the bondage category and I guess with the alcohol she said yes 

Well she didn't react negatively with what she saw and if anything ummmmmm got turned on by it oh myyyy


----------



## tm84

Hmm, porn, it depends on my mood, but the first type that I go for are female masturbation videos. I generally prefer amateur over 'professional' because of the many fake orgasms. After that, it's amateur hetero couples, amateur girl/girl, and further down the list, the occasional gay male scene.


----------



## john_lord_b3

My wife and I don't watch much porn, but we did on occassion, and we prefer classic porn of the 70s and 80s, those with storylines that is actually "make sense" but not complicated, and easy to follow. Such as "Private Teacher", "Taboo" and "Debbie Does Dallas". And also "Tarzan" by Rocco Siffreddi.


----------



## Carlchurchill

Im not too into the hard core stuff and also dont really get off on the camera zooming right into the glory hole action.

I would suggest downloading the "skin to the max" series...its good for watching with the wife!

Ive seen some stuff with horses and dogs...:scratchhead: what ppl will do for money or to be different!


----------



## RandomDude

Depends on the mood, though watching a hot lady getting sandwiched gets me off most of the time, two more ladies on one member also gets me off. Other times softcore does the job better, oh hell come to think of it I have no favourites.

It's just whatever I'm in the mood for.


----------



## thunderstruck

Midgets. Gotta go with midgets.


----------



## malmale

something with the girls actually having a good orgasm please, or at least try to fake a good orgasm... 

just cant stand those awful fake moans and especially the part with the camera zooming on their faces they start to moan/shout even louder


----------



## Omgitsjoe

Its Friday !!

Hoping to explore a few nauughty genres tonight with the Mrs again !! It worked well last Friday and even opened her eyes to new things ahem ahem !!!


----------



## MaritimeGuy

malmale said:


> something with the girls actually having a good orgasm please, or at least try to fake a good orgasm...
> 
> just cant stand those awful fake moans and especially the part with the camera zooming on their faces they start to moan/shout even louder


I'm the same. I want to think the actors are actually enjoying the sex. So either they need to be actually enjoying it or at least acting well enough to fool me into thinking they are. 

I think they may be why so many people here have indicated a preference for amateur stuff.


----------



## COguy

For the most part the only porn I watch is homemade/amateur stuff. I want to see people really getting into it, not this fake orgasm crap.

I'm also ashamed to admit that I got into the casting videos for a short time (before they were over the top). It always made me feel guilty, especially when the girls would cry when they were doing it, but it turned me on for some reason. As soon as I got the job done I would feel a bag of a$$ though, like I contributed to some poor girl's loss of innocence.

Finding out they weren't real helped a little, but I know most of those girls are still in that situation, even if they know about it beforehand.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

Amateurs... and not pseudo-amateurs who haven't made a career in porn yet. Actual amateurs... as in home movies. Real people with real reactions, or as close to it as I can find.


----------



## Created2Write

DH and I watch our own porn, and nothing else.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

COguy said:


> For the most part the only porn I watch is homemade/amateur stuff. I want to see people really getting into it, not this fake orgasm crap.
> 
> I'm also ashamed to admit that I got into the casting videos for a short time (before they were over the top). It always made me feel guilty, especially when the girls would cry when they were doing it, but it turned me on for some reason. As soon as I got the job done I would feel a bag of a$$ though, like I contributed to some poor girl's loss of innocence.
> 
> Finding out they weren't real helped a little, but I know most of those girls are still in that situation, even if they know about it beforehand.


ha, I know that feeling. It's like "wtf... that turned me on? You're a real sicko dvls."


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

There should be a thread for "least appealing porn" too. lol

Some of this pro stuff where the cam is all up in the actor's bits makes me feel like I'm back in biology class dissecting a frog.

And watersports?? What... The... F...


----------



## MaritimeGuy

Anything that even hints at coercion is a complete turn off to me...


----------



## DvlsAdvc8

MaritimeGuy said:


> Anything that even hints at coercion is a complete turn off to me...


What about voyeurism? That might be on the periphery of that neighborhood.


----------



## greenpearl

bobbieb65 said:


> Gay porn, but the husband won't watch it with me:scratchhead:


Gay porn is my favorite too, and my husband doesn't watch it either. It says that we are heterosexual.


----------



## Omgitsjoe

*Re: Re: Favorite Genres of Porn ?*



Created2Write said:


> DH and I watch our own porn, and nothing else.


The best amateur videos are these .... 2 real people simply F**King each others brains out 

How i wish my Mrs would let me film us even just once ...... I know id view our video over and over with never a need for other porn !!!! Shes just too paranoid that someone may see it ???


----------



## RandomDude

> Some of this pro stuff where the cam is all up in the actor's bits makes me feel like I'm back in biology class dissecting a frog.


Yeah I don't get that either, no artistry in that.

Hence sometimes softcore is better. More of a tease and leaves room for the imagination also. Story-based porn is also great. But no porn stars can act so meh heh, limited supply


----------



## Cee Paul

I am into milf, cougar, and Brazilian porn and some of my favorite pornstars right now are - Linda Friday, Vanessa Videl, Kelly Wells, Darlene Brazil, and Lisa Ann.  :smthumbup:


----------



## Created2Write

Omgitsjoe said:


> The best amateur videos are these .... 2 real people simply F**King each others brains out
> 
> How i wish my Mrs would let me film us even just once ...... I know id view our video over and over with never a need for other porn !!!! Shes just too paranoid that someone may see it ???


I really don't care if someone saw ours. The chances of it being found aren't that high; they're not kept on our computers, so someone would, literally, have to be looking all over our home for the specific flash drive that has them, and that's not including finding out they exist in the first place. lol. 

Once DH and I move, I'm going to surprise him with an actual camcorder so that we don't have to use the laptop camera or our cell phones. rofl. Some new lingerie, loads of candles lighting up the room, some hooker heels...he'll be surprised when he comes home that day from work. 

I don't want him watching other porn, but don't think it's fair to expect him to just go without any explicit visual stimuli at all. What better way to solve that problem than by making our own videos?


----------



## malmale

I think with all the collective ideas here, we'll definitely be able to come out with 1-helluva porn video!haha


----------



## Nsweet

malmale said:


> I think with all the collective ideas here, we'll definitely be able to come out with 1-helluva porn video!haha


We did that in social over a year ago. I think we settled on clown porn with pink cotton candy pubes for the girl, balloon animal shadow puppets with the guy, a cream pie being a literal cream pie to the face, and a seltzer water money shot. 

Completely joking, but can't you just see that being a youtube video?:rofl:


----------



## marko

Created2Write said:


> I really don't care if someone saw ours. The chances of it being found aren't that high; they're not kept on our computers, so someone would, literally, have to be looking all over our home for the specific flash drive that has them, and that's not including finding out they exist in the first place. lol.
> 
> Once DH and I move, I'm going to surprise him with an actual camcorder so that we don't have to use the laptop camera or our cell phones. rofl. Some new lingerie, loads of candles lighting up the room, some hooker heels...he'll be surprised when he comes home that day from work.
> 
> I don't want him watching other porn, but don't think it's fair to expect him to just go without any explicit visual stimuli at all. What better way to solve that problem than by making our own videos?



just to give you a little advice, make sure you get a newer camcorder that uses the flash drive, that way you can remove it and hide it away easily. I just bought one of the jvc ones, it has the sd card in the bottom and I have a spare. 

with most others you will have media floating around, do not get one with the hard drive, just because you hit the delete button does not mean it is gone forever. it is still there, just the index to the file is gone.same with your computer, if you use the webcam make sure it records to your thumbdrive otherwise there will be traces left on your drive. 

depends on how paranoid you are I guess. 

any "sensitive"material I have is locked in the gun safe inside another locked compartment that only I have the key for. there is also surveillance cameras and an alarm system to keep it all safe. should be fairly secure there.


----------



## marko

keeper63 said:


> I might be in a minority here, but my favorite genre involves women masturbating, usually with a vibrator or some other device. Perhaps because as a general rule (there have been a handful of exceptions), my wife doesn't like me to watch her get herself off.


I like these as well. I think most men do from what I understand.

gay porn, if my wife was into it I would watch it with her. bi-sex I think I would like more though.


----------



## Omgitsjoe

As some of you may know the Mrs and I had our two boys at her parents Friday evening and we had our " date night ". 

Well ..... what an exciting evening with us enjoying the leisure quality time we had by pulling up her laptop and actually browsing thru a various categories on several porn sites. 

It was a huge surprise for me when she wanted to view a few " casting couch " videos and was pleasantly surprised with how aroused she became with these. Well ..... " afterwards " we agreed that on our next date night she should go for an ummmmm " interview " for a part time job hhhmmmmm ??

Hellooooo of course with me being the interviewer haaaa ............ guess i can take this now to the " roleplaying " thread  ??!!


----------



## I Notice The Details

Omgitsjoe said:


> As some of you may know the Mrs and I had our two boys at her parents Friday evening and we had our " date night ".
> 
> Well ..... what an exciting evening with us enjoying the leisure quality time we had by pulling up her laptop and actually browsing thru a various categories on several porn sites.
> 
> It was a huge surprise for me when she wanted to view a few " casting couch " videos and was pleasantly surprised with how aroused she became with these. Well ..... " afterwards " we agreed that on our next date night she should go for an ummmmm " interview " for a part time job hhhmmmmm ??
> 
> Hellooooo of course with me being the interviewer haaaa ............ guess i can take this now to the " roleplaying " thread  ??!!



I think you should change your name to "Lucky Dog Joe"!!!


----------



## soulseer

my wife is strictly against porn. I do covertly watch porn during dry spells to release sexual tension and keep the pipes working. 

softer erotica does it not really into painted plastic barbies. x-art/nubile films type of stuff is what works for me
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Omgitsjoe

I Notice The Details said:


> I think you should change your name to "Lucky Dog Joe"!!!


Haaaa .............. I'' be sure to use this name " lucky dog joe " when the Mrs and I roleplay me being a casting producer and her the ambitious yet naive money starved " actress to be "


----------



## badcompany

Amateur stuff where you can see the gal is really into it, seems to be fairly rare. One was some dirty blond gal getting it doggie style and she was flushed in the face and could not keep her finger out of herself, it was pretty hot.


----------



## Created2Write

Way to go Joe!


----------



## Nsweet

I like spongebob parody porn.


----------



## Mr B

What I like is almost impossible to find, very rare. White guys doing big fat black women.


----------



## marko

nsweet, I frigging love that.


joe, good for you guys....keep it fresh.


----------



## Created2Write

Whoa...Nsweet...I could have gone the rest of my life without that image burned into my eyeballs...rofl


----------



## Nsweet

Created2Write said:


> Whoa...Nsweet...I could have gone the rest of my life without that image burned into my eyeballs...rofl


It's not nearly as bad as Spongeknob Squarenuts.


----------



## Omgitsjoe

*Re: Re: Favorite Genres of Porn ?*



Created2Write said:


> Whoa...Nsweet...I could have gone the rest of my life without that image burned into my eyeballs...rofl







Nsweet said:


> It's not nearly as bad as Spongeknob Squarenuts.


I actually appreciate this visual because now I'll be sure to use it for those times when I'm about to cum way too soon for my liking !!! It'll take place of college algebra in my head and now I'm sure I'll have no problem lasting much unmmmm longer


----------



## Created2Write

Omgitsjoe said:


> I actually appreciate this visual because now I'll be sure to use it for those times when I'm about to cum way too soon for my liking !!! It'll take place of college algebra in my head and now I'm sure I'll have no problem lasting much unmmmm longer


I would think it would ruin _all_ arousal....lol


----------



## Omgitsjoe

*Re: Re: Favorite Genres of Porn ?*



Created2Write said:


> I would think it would ruin _all_ arousal....lol


Ummmm sorry you stand corrected silly goose !! It won't ruin all arousal but will assist in delaying any orgasms thus why I appreciate the " visual "


----------



## Nsweet

For real, there is an actual Spogebob parody porn named "Spongeknob Squarenuts". I saw it the other day and it's so bad but so funny at the same time that I couldn't stop laughing. When the sex scenes started I fast forwarded until the end to hear the last jokes. 

The whole thing was about Spongebob wanting to make a baby with sandy and I kid you knot this was the line... Sandy: My kind has a reputation for eating their young. Spongeknob:That's ok. My kind has a reputation for causing indigestion.:rofl: Bad. Bad. But to fans of the show it was funny and too creepy.


----------



## lfortender

My wife doesn't watch it, she hates it. But i like amateur and dps.


----------



## Omgitsjoe

*Re: Re: Favorite Genres of Porn ?*



lfortender said:


> My wife doesn't watch it, she hates it. But i like amateur and dps.


I'm very fortunate since the only time I actually watch porn it seems to be with my wife nowadays 

We often browse various categories ( time permitting ? ) together to see what she or I would like for the evening ?? 

It seems as if we're liking the bdsm and amateur cats the most


----------



## marko

I bought "fifty shades of grey" for my wife when it came out, she read it and must have liked it because she bought the rest of them. 

she has always had the fantasy to be controlled a little, tied up here and there, panties ripped off, did a few other things out of the book that aroused her curiosity. 

she does not respond at all to the professional bondage stuff at all.


----------



## Omgitsjoe

marko said:


> I bought "fifty shades of grey" for my wife when it came out, she read it and must have liked it because she bought the rest of them.
> 
> she has always had the fantasy to be controlled a little, tied up here and there, panties ripped off, did a few other things out of the book that aroused her curiosity.
> 
> she does not respond at all to the professional bondage stuff at all.


My wife also read and ummmmm enjoyed all 3 books as well  

Guess thats why we'd wander into the bdsm categories as of late hhhmmmmmmm  !?!?!


----------



## NewHubs

Omgitsjoe said:


> Guess thats why we'd wander into the bdsm categories as of late hhhmmmmmmm  !?!?!


I could see the Mrs tying you up to the bed


----------



## lfortender

Omgitsjoe said:


> I'm very fortunate since the only time I actually watch porn it seems to be with my wife nowadays
> 
> We often browse various categories ( time permitting ? ) together to see what she or I would like for the evening ??
> 
> It seems as if we're liking the bdsm and amateur cats the most


That's nice. I wish i could watch with her, but she doesn't even dream i watch when she's not at home! Hahahaha!


----------



## Created2Write

Ick. 50 Shades of Grey...bleh. Read a little and wasn't impressed or aroused in any way.


----------



## Nsweet

Created2Write said:


> Ick. 50 Shades of Grey...bleh. Read a little and wasn't impressed or aroused in any way.


More like 50 shades of boring crap... Some easily persuaded submissive chick meets her billionaire prince charming. And like we're supposed to believe this American Psycho in training is really a good guy who just likes kinky bondage. WTF?!

Yeah, real believable. NOT! Haven't these women ever watched Lifetime or Investigation Discovery? If he has a lot of money and a nice body and tries to tie you IMMEDIATELY, then he's going to murder you at some point.:rofl:


----------



## marko

Nsweet said:


> More like 50 shades of boring crap... Some easily persuaded submissive chick meets her billionaire prince charming. And like we're supposed to believe this American Psycho in training is really a good guy who just likes kinky bondage. WTF?!
> 
> Yeah, real believable. NOT! Haven't these women ever watched Lifetime or Investigation Discovery? If he has a lot of money and a nice body and tries to tie you IMMEDIATELY, then he's going to murder you at some point.:rofl:


if it is any comfort the vast majority of serial killers are not rich and successful, they lack the self control and discipline to make anything of themselves. there is always a chance though.

some are intelligent enough, disciplined enough to space them out so not to be figured out. they do not always live in their mothers basement and work as a janitor. just saying.


----------



## Created2Write

OMG Nsweet...you have me in stitches!!!


----------



## movin on

I gotta ask .. Why do men like to watch their wives get used and abused by black men with 10 inch wieners ? Seem to be a lot of that out there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Grayson

Nsweet said:


> More like 50 shades of boring crap... Some easily persuaded submissive chick meets her billionaire prince charming. And like we're supposed to believe this American Psycho in training is really a good guy who just likes kinky bondage. WTF?!
> 
> Yeah, real believable. NOT! Haven't these women ever watched Lifetime or Investigation Discovery? If he has a lot of money and a nice body and tries to tie you IMMEDIATELY, then he's going to murder you at some point.:rofl:


What do you expect from retrofitted Twilight fanfic?

I mean, Twilight's all about a teenage girl with no self-esteem who "falls for" her abusive stalker, is ultimately killed by him during childbirth, and smiles sweetly as her stalker's rival for her affections decides to "fall for" the couple's infant daughter as a consolation prize. And these are the "heroes" of the series.

Take that, remove the dubious talents of the author and replace them with the even more dubious talents of a fan, and you have a recipe for...well, apparently a blockbuster.

I must say, though, that I do enjoy the "Fifty Shades of Takei" dramatic reading. "Oh my!"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## afman

I like those milf, cougar porn.. just tempting


----------



## missthelove2013

amatuer...
amatuer lesbian 

Most professional porn actresses repulse me...horrible actresses...
I like to watch real people having real sex...women with a little meat on them, sweaty, no make up or make up sweated off...real

porn actresses make the most fake "***k faces" ever...just horrible


----------



## 40isthenew20

Give me amateur lesbians any day. I like it to almost look as if it could be possibly real. Trick me some and I'll let the imagination do the rest. First-time in the title is a dead giveaway it certainly is not, but we can pretend, can't we? 

I also like lesbian massage clips. I asked my wife is they give happy endings at these spas I buy her gift cards for and she looks at me like I had two heads. So there goes my imagination again. 

She does not like porn and only has 'watched' it while on a sex weekend and intox. When I put it on at home, she either ignores it or tells me to change it. 

She's not as adventurous as I.


----------



## Philat

movin on said:


> I gotta ask .. Why do men like to watch their wives get used and abused by black men with 10 inch wieners ? Seem to be a lot of that out there.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Often wondered that myself.


----------



## omgitselaine

*Re: Re: Favorite Genres of Porn ?*



NewHubs said:


> I could see the Mrs tying you up to the bed


Nope never had but i sure wont complain if he tied me up 

Preference of what to watch depends on the mood and umm how much wine i've had to drink 

Soo with that being said it can be basic amateur vids to something kinkier like BDSM ..... sssshhhhhh


----------

